
Structure and Interpretation of Classical Mechanics - Tomte
https://mitpress.mit.edu/sites/default/files/titles/content/sicm/book-Z-H-4.html#%_toc_start
======
SidiousL
I read this book and it is very interesting. Another book with a similar title
and a common co-author is the famous SICP (Structure and Interpretation of
Computer Programs). This book on classical mechanics is unique from several
points of view. For one, it writes the Euler equations of a variational
problem in a rigorous way (the notation in classical mechanics books can be
quite confusing at first). Second, the treatment of chaos is very thorough,
complete with computer programs (in Scheme) to produce plots. Highly
recommended!

